# netgear won't connect to my laptop



## zoom47 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am in netgear hell! Just bought a new desktop-vista and installed the most recent version of netgear for my wireless Dell laptop-vista. I get this message when trying to get on the internet on my laptop
"the settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network." It was successfully installed-so it says and is secured but...
do i reset and start over or what? Any help will be greatly appreciated!

The Dell startup program crashed 2 weeks ago and everything had to be redone. The PC guy said the wireless should work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

Check your security setting on your router, Turn off all security in your router and try to connect.

Make sure you have the WPA & WPA2 patch from microsoft website.


----------

